# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  القانون المدني الجزائري باللغتين العربية والفرنسية

## هيثم الفقى

الامر 75-58 المؤرخ في 20 رمضان 1395 الموافق ل 26 سيتمبر 1975 المتضمن القانون المدني . المعدل و المتمم 

القانون 05-10المؤرخ في 13 جمادى الاولى 1426 الموافق ل 20 جوان 2005 المتضمن تعديل القانون المدني

قانون رقم 05 - 07 مؤرّخ في 25 ربيع الثاني عام 1428 الموافق 13 مايو سنة 2008 يعدل ويتمم الأمر رقم 58 - 75 المؤرخ في 20 رمضان عام 1395 ا لموافق 26 سبتمبر سنة 1975 والمتضمن القانون المدني



التحميل 


القانون المدني.pdf‏ 

تعديلات القانون المدني 2005 و 2008.zip‏

----------


## بشير قادري

شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذة

----------


## popo34

*الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم*

----------

